# Help! What is this?!?!



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

So I just noticed this grayish fuzz growing on a piece of driftwood. Any ideas on what it is and what to do to get rid of it?? Thanks!


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

its not algae... im thinking water mold


----------



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

Really? What would cause this? How do you rid your tank of this?


----------



## cbster38 (Nov 24, 2010)

It will go away. It is just a fungus that comes around on newer driftwood until it is cured or water soaked or what ever you want to call it.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

^ yeah fungus... it'll go away. you can put some aquarium salt on it and it'll destroy it faster. certain fish will help eat it too. but yeah let it run its course.


----------



## JEden8 (Nov 11, 2010)

Does this make any sense if this log has been in this aquarium for over 6 months?


----------

